# sack of oysters



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

wondering how long a sack of oysters will keep without being on ice . Then when I get them on ice how long do I have to shuck em ??


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

If you get em too cool with the ice they die and spoil in a few hrs. 45 degrees is target temp and keep sack wet they'll live three or four days. If they die they need to go to a 33 or 34 degree environment preferably shucked and in a airtite jar


----------



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks for the info got a 2 hour ride then gonna tear into them the next day so if I put them on ice that night they should be alright raw with hot sauce and beer of course


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

just posted on a previous question like yours.. searched it ..

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=472333&highlight=Oyster+ice&page=4


----------



## Treble J (Mar 18, 2011)

*sacks*

I keep mine iced down in ice chest with 1 side up on 4X4 block and drain opened on low side. Lid cracked for air. We keep them for up to 2 weeks from dated harvest with zero problems for as long as I can remember. At 2 weeks, we shuck and vacuum pack, with liquor, what we have not eaten, for later in the year when sacks are no longer available. I have a 1 week old sack as I type this and had 2 dozen raw for lunch.


----------



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

that's very good news I can eat them boogers all the time thanks a lot for the info


----------



## 1st_rate_mate (Oct 12, 2004)

Last time I paid $35 for a full sack off the dock (over 100#'s) it took nearly 3 weeks to polish them off. Keep in fridge @ 50 degrees. If they open they are dead (discard). Shelf life depends on freshness and also to some degree where they were harvested. Briny oysters keep the longest. My favorites for over 50 years. Tight lines & fair winds JB


----------

